# Flea Market finds



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

My first real Flea Market of the season. Off to a fair start.










A stanley #29 ($15)
A stanley #7 ($20)
2 stanley #5 ($15 ea)
A Millers Falls #900 ($5)
A Dunlop #4 ($5)
A Wards Master #4 ($5)
An American Boy Block ($3)
A stanley #130 ($3)
A 110 block ($3)
What I thought was a 110, but its not. ($3)
A dunlop egg beater ($1)
A Breadt drill ($1) I believe its a Millers Falls
A couple of wood clamps ($6 ea)
A 2 dollar Disston (brass hardware)
A Starrett ($10) I needed the center finder.

Spent some time on the cleanup today. (nothing posted was painted, just cleaned, sharpened and tested for ''good to go")

The type 5 #7 After clean up.


















Isn't she purdy!!

Stanley 130 block after clean up


















American Boy Block after clean up










The Stanley #29 is almost perfect except for a chip from the front corner of the sole. The 3 - #4s are just for restore and resale. Pictures to come later.

I'm already busing the clamps to re-glue the tote on the Wards Master.

2 more weeks then Stormville flea market. I always do well there.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice buys, I may have to try this flee market stuff.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice work Don, *I went out to a few flea markets this week. People want extreme prices around here for old planes. My only deals are off Ebay so far.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've found a few things out there…...


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice find Don.

This goes w/o saying but I'll say it anyway…I hate you


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I was worried at first. There were a couple of dealers at the beginning asking outrageous prices. One #6 painted blue, badly rusted, for $75. Even the guy I wound up buying the 2 - #5s and the #7 from had some ridiculous prices on some of his planes. I bundled and came out ahead. (I watch the pickers, I know the buzz words now)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Bandit, you don't count, I have to drive to get to my sales, you just walk around town. There goes bandit on another walk about.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great haul, Dan!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

If that 130 goes on the site, I get dibs!


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite a haul…congrats !


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Key words--BUNDLE, it works..Nice finds.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Smitty, the 130 is going in the collection.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

Don, all that for less than $100! Whatever your rehab process, it restored the #7 back to its former beautiful self. $20 bucks and a little elbow grease…that's simply amazing.

I've heard that the #130 doesn't score well on the user scale, but boy is it eye catching. You've gotta like a plane that has two mouths for a blade. Been on the lookout for one around here (north Denver). But alas, after a year of looking I only just last week scored what I'd call a quality plane. The rest have made up a pitiful parade of Craftsman, Handyman, and no name brand bench planes.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Don, I've visited your webpage a few time. Didn't ,ale the connection. Love the site. Real eye candy. I think it was your site that gave me a good appreciation for the cambered plane iron. You show some excellent examples.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Brad, all I did on that #7 was wash it down with wd40, oil it with fluid film, wire brushed the bare metal pieces, sharpened it, sanded the wood, gave the wood a coat of brush oil and put it back together. I probably don't have much more than an hour into it.

I wasn't looking for a 130 at all, I just found a box of block plane for $3 ea. I sorted through that box 2 or 3 times, but the 3 I found were all that struck me. It seems you never find what your looking for, so I typically just look for cool stuff.

Thanks for the complement David.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the 7 cant believe how fast you restored it. The double sided block is really cool too.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Problem with a "walk-about" in THIS town, only two directions. uphill, or downhill? Al would feel right at home here….

2 mile "drive":









10 mile drives:









and that is just one way









plus the cost of "brunch"









and a Mountain Dew









However, all the handsaws were "walk-abouts….


----------



## Allanwoodworks (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice score!


----------

